# Hello from Raleigh, NC



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site from Greensboro!

Feel free to post questions on the Bee Forum. I don't know if you'll be able to post pictures or not though . . .


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mitch! "Bee Forum" is probably best for your question.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------

